# Another Craigslist Score



## JimDawson (Sep 9, 2014)

$40 for the pair, I didn't even try to haggle on the price.  )

10 inch Mitutoyo vernier height gauge, looks brand new, in the original box with all the paperwork.



Mitutoyo 0-1 mic, looks almost unused.  Another one to add to my collection.


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice score.


----------



## middle.road (Sep 9, 2014)

well darn man, that really sucks! 

That 10"er is sweet. As the saying goes "I wouldn't turn it down".
I've seen only one decent CL listing for machinist's tools here in Knoxville in the last 6 months.


----------



## chuckorlando (Sep 9, 2014)

SWEET. CL is a bust for me most times. Ebay is a gem though if you got cash and time.


----------



## alloy (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice score :thumbzup3:


----------



## CNCMAN (Sep 18, 2014)

good deal.


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Sep 18, 2014)

middle.road said:


> well darn man, that really sucks!
> 
> That 10"er is sweet. As the saying goes "I wouldn't turn it down".
> I've seen only one decent CL listing for machinist's tools here in Knoxville in the last 6 months.



  I have watched Craigslist off and on for years and never seen one thing that wasn't overpriced junk. I presume many of  the prices are negotiable once you get there and see it but I have never gone and seen. The asking price in the ads in my area are predominately full  retail prices for well worn junk. I spend my serious hunting hours on Ebay.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 18, 2014)

Alphawolf45 said:


> I have watched Craigslist off and on for years and never seen one thing that wasn't overpriced junk. I presume many of  the prices are negotiable once you get there and see it but I have never gone and seen. The asking price in the ads in my area are predominately full  retail prices for well worn junk. I spend my serious hunting hours on Ebay.



I check Craigslist several times a day.  I have 2 tabs open in my browser; Craigslist and H-M.  I do have the luxury of spending a lot of time at my desk, so it is convenient.  I'm always looking for deals, but you are correct, most of the stuff on there is overpriced junk.


----------



## tpic402 (Sep 18, 2014)

Here is mine for the day 190 for all like new in the box,   Starret


----------



## Hardly (Sep 20, 2014)

I find some good stuff on Craigslist from time to time but everything seems to be 2 hours away. For somethings you would spend as much for gas as the stuff is worth.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 20, 2014)

Here they point out that they're selling old stuff for half list price as if they're doing people a favour!


----------

